# Any successful FET's for the more mature lady



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

i.e over 40's 

Hi,

Just looking for inspiration from you lovely mature ladies. About to have a natural FET (I'm in Warsaw at present) on Monday and hopefully if the embies thaw out will have 2 transferred.

It's a testing time as this is my 2nd fet and 3rd tx. Would just like to hear any success stories to keep me positive. Can you also let me know if you did anything different on your successful cycle e.g medication, diet exercise etc

Thanks
Cat xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi cat,

sorry but i cant help with your question as like you i am also looking at doing a nat FET in Feb/march
and i was about to ask the same question as you.

so for now i will be keeping my fingers crossed for us, and I'm sure we will get loads of positive responses soon

Sam xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

cat 

so sorry i have just read you signature  

wishing you all the best 

Sam xx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Sam xx


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

hi cat

i wish you all the best i will not forget you in prayers.please let us know how you get on i am also heading that way.good luck.

alex


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Cat
Sorry, only just seen your post.
I had success with my second FET and I'm no spring chicken! Please see signature for details.
I had something suggested to me by a FF friend, don't know if it helped but you never know. Get jiggy with your DH before the ET. We   the morning of ET, obviously before we left the house! I felt very happy and relaxed during ET!
Good luck!
Hettie


----------

